# How long can plants survive in the bag?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Was thinking about going out a lunch today 12PM and get some plants for my tank. Won't be able to put them in until about 5:30. Would NEVER do that with fish but would plants be okay?


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

They may be okay for only 6 hours or so, but If you can get some wet paper towels in the bag and wrap it around the plants so they retain moisture, they will be better off.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. Some wet paper towels should keep them fine until the early evening as long as they're not subjected to too drastic of a temperature change while in their bag.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With wet paper towels and a little water, they can last for up to 4 or 5 days depending on the plant. So a few hours wouldn't be bad, or you can have the lfs to put water in the bag with them and they will be fine.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes. Wet paper towels is a must. They work great, not only for aquatic plants, but for terrestrial plants aswell. In fact, 15 years ago, my aunt brought back a lemon bush/tree sappling from Italy. She gave it to my grandmother who lives with us and it frickin was alive and grew! Its HUGE now. Heck, it was wrapped in a little moist paper and in a little ziplock baggy, and it survived for an easy two days...


----------

